# British Reptile & Amphibian Society - BRAS Show



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

The British Reptile & Amphibian Society

Are pleased to announce a Reptile Fair at
Ripple Hall, St Erkenwald Road, Barking, Essex
On 30 July 2005
Open to the public from 10am to 4pm
Entry: Adults £1
Children 50p (children under 5 free)

Total no. tables will be confirmed soon.
Private breeders selling livestock (Captive bred ONLY) and commercial
traders selling dry goods only. Enquiries can be made through e-mail via
[email protected] and by phone through Mick Powell on 020 8591 3484
between 9-5pm.

There will be NO sales to anyone under 16 unless accompanied by an adult.
Caresheets provided with every sale.
No sales of Burmese pythons, reticulated pythons, african rock pythons,
anacondas, green iguanas, DWA species, any monitor lizards over 4ft.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2005)

woooooohoooooooooooooooo

I will probs be there so i hope to see you if you attend   

Ryan


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

might b able 2 go ave 2 ask my dad lol
tho should b able 2 go we went up to northampton to go 2 a insect thingy fare


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

unfortunately i wont be there


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

live to far away, i'll never get down!


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Yeah I will no doubt be there! would be good to see you guys


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

see you there ryan, i'm having a table. all your snakes will be ready by then


----------



## Simon (May 10, 2005)

I should be going!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2005)

Ok all what we will have to do then is all meet up at Nigels table.At least someone will look busy eh Nigel.lol

Ryan


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

To far for me to come


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Me and Chris will be there

A bit of a treck but an excuse to take time off work woo hoo


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol cheers ryan.
the table is confirmed now.


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

Yeah tis a bit far for me to come too, would have a bloody square rear end and very tired eyes by the time id get there.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

You could always come down on the train.. that would be a bit kinder to your rear end :shock:


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

yeah could do, theres always that. Hold on a minute.................... nige you aint got a spare seat going have you? :wink:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

dunno yet mate, got loads to take. if i dont take the baby i might have. i think ceiron has already cadged a lift so may not have room.
only got a punto lol


----------



## Deadbait (Apr 9, 2005)

lol what a pain the backside, my holiday ends on the 29th of july i think  i will have to change from one saturday to the next, hopefully i will see you all there


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

nice one mate.
by the way my opals are hatching. yesssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Good to hear Deadbait


----------



## Tus (Apr 2, 2005)

How does one get tickets for this...or do u pay on the door ?


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

hmm never thought of that 
tho id of thought u pay on the day


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

pay on the day, its only about a quid


----------



## Tus (Apr 2, 2005)

lol, should have put a tiny bit of thought to it  ,
just thought there maybe only so many peeps they can sqush into this hall, well i think i may turn up then any one got any idea if there is gunna be anything apart from corns leos and beardies ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

The only thing they will not allow at the show is the giants and dwa so there should be a good mix there with any luck.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

have you got a table ryan?
anyone else got one?>


----------



## yoda's mum (Jul 8, 2005)

i really wanna come but i get lost easily, will it be easy to find?


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

It doesnt look too difficult, tasking a quick look on multimap it looks close to some major roads. 

I used to hate getting lost.. then I got gps and now I never have to worry


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

ill be there
my pics in the off topic,hope to meet a few of you if you go  
lee


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah will be great,
i still only knwo a few people who have tables though


----------



## Deadbait (Apr 9, 2005)

im hoping i can change my holiday at work, seen as i get paid 2 days before the show id come home with at least 1 new pet of some description! 
im looking to get some super hypo tangerine leopard geckos, bit of a mouthful but if theres gonna be any specialist leo breeders there then hopefully i'll be able to pick myself up a pair.

other than that, itd just be cool to meet up with all of you lot


----------



## Deadbait (Apr 9, 2005)

woohoo! i got the day off, so i'll be seeing you all there 8)


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

cool, well you should find some geckos there that you want.


----------



## Deadbait (Apr 9, 2005)

knowing me i'll end up with a new snake AND some geckos, i get paid the day before... so im gonna be like a kid in a sweet shop.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

cool. well there should be plenty there.
what sort of snakes are you into then?


----------



## Deadbait (Apr 9, 2005)

im into boids more than anything, although saying that i do have a couple of corns. i wouldnt mind a lavender corn, or a jungle corn, thing is i could become overrun with corn snakes as there are so many nice lookers to choose from, its a shame you cant just get one that changes colour by itself everyday really  

id really like an albino boa, or a spider royal (possibly x piebald thatd be awesome) but saving the pennies for a mortgage is preventing me from that investment at the mo  
i do want to see some super hypo tangerine leos in the flesh to see if they as pretty as the pics, and a few other phases of leo.
am determined to come home with something though, but just dont know what yet which isnt helping, too many choices and not enough time to make them! will just get a universal tank set up this week and then customise to suit what i get (if anything)


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

there will be jungle corns there. sue nelson may have some, they were really nice last year, and pete quinlan (spelling, sorry pete) will have a table too as far as i know, he has some really unusual stuff, guess thats why hes called unusualalbinos lol.
as for the corns, not sure about the lavs, i wont have any spare, iknow tanya has some but not sure she will have any ready or will be taking any if she does.
not sure who else has had lavs this year


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2005)

I will be attending the show but i wont have a table.I dont have anything for sale at the moment so i will just be going along to have a look and maybe pic up some new corns for the wife.

I will swing by Nigels table and i gotta have a look at what going to be on the genetic gems table as well.

I was told that Ray Hine might be getting a table as well so for all you leo people go check him out if hes there.


----------



## Deadbait (Apr 9, 2005)

a jungle corn would be nice, but im going to have a good look round first to see if anything else tickles my fancy. my only worry with jungle corns is as theyre x kingsnake, are they very snappy? have heard some horror stories about peoples kingsnakes being viscious little sods, would rather not have to contend with that.


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

apparently most of them have the docile behaviour of a corn but the cannibalistc tendancies of the king


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

the ones i had were jumpy, bit never ever bit me. so they were pretty good to have, but i sold them anyway lol.


----------



## Deadbait (Apr 9, 2005)

might be worth looking into then. 

what are you going to have there??


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i'll have a bout 50 corns, about 10 morphs in all.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

not long left now peeps.
cant wait, my 1st show. lol.
get to meet some of you lot, and a few prats off another unamed site that does my head in.


----------



## Deadbait (Apr 9, 2005)

yeah me and the girlfriend are coming, just gonna print off one of those AA route plan things and hope for the best.

may sound like a stupid question, but how are we woing to know whos who?


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

lol good point well have to write our usernames on our shirts


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

Wish I'd known about the show sooner. I'd love to go. :x aw well there's always next year!!!!!


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

It's tommorow! If i wern't workin i could have come down now i'm drivin!  Tell me how it goes, and what you all end up gettin!


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Urr, I hope im not feeling to hungover tomorrow.. gotta go out tonight 

Yeah, we should have all had t-shirts printed with our names on


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i will have my username on it. so just come and introduce urself


----------



## Deadbait (Apr 9, 2005)

well, ive been and now im home again with my new BRB! a hatchling from a russian zoo, shes absolutely gorgeous  (called her Saskia)

was nice to meet nigel and his corns! sorry i didnt stay for longer to meet everyone else, but wanted to get my new baby home as quick as poss.
the big burm that was there was stunning, and a lot of the stock there was nice, but only the BRB, some carpet pythons and a blood python really tickled my fancy though to be honest.
was a nice couple of hours out though


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2005)

the Big burm is gorgeous and that was John from genetic-gems.That burm is the mum to mine  

Sorry i couldnt get there guys probs at home have prevented it


----------



## Grace (Jul 22, 2005)

Just got back from the show; was good, was better than I expected. Nice royals, bloods and a couple of rosy boas caught my eye.

I did see your table Nige (Cornmorphs), but unfortunately you were chatting away so I didn't get to say hello, I did manage to get a chat with Ceiron though. 

Hope you did well, and anybody else there too.

Grace


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

your all makin me jelous lol


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

i was there     
got myself a few snakes  and a frog
lee


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

aww oh well, grace next time eh.
shame too ryan, aint seen ya for ages


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2005)

Yea i know Nigel we will have to get together soon as i am moving to Northumberland in a few weeks.How did you get on at the show?Hope you did well mate


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

was ok mate, had presold a lot before i went, not much on the day, but enjoyed it all the same.
why the move anyway?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2005)

Had enough of Clacton mate no job prospects when i return to work and need to be further away from family :lol: 

350 miles just might do it


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, its ok to visit, not sure i would want to live there just yet though


----------

